# Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach geeignetem Material zum Nähen von kleineren Futteralen.

Das Material muß nicht superdick gepolstert sein, sollte aber mehr „Puffern” als Zeltbahn oder Nylon, wie es für einfache Rutenfutterale benutzt wird.

Ich will damit zum Beispiel schützende „Überzieher” für Rollen an montierten Ruten, Rutenbänder, Spitzen-Protektoren für Steckruten oder eine Art Köcher/Quiver für Banksticks und Kescherstiel fertigen.

Ideal wäre ein nicht gammelndes, schnelltrocknendes Material, das sich gut mit einer kräftigen Nähmaschine verarbeiten läßt.

Bis jetzt bin ich gedanklich bei billigem Fleece (alte Pullover aus nem Secondhand-Shop?) hängengeblieben. 

Habt Ihr andere Ideen und Vorschläge -  was hat sich bewährt, was nicht?

Danke, Georg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*



geomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach geeignetem Material zum Nähen von kleineren Futteralen.
> 
> Das Material muß nicht superdick gepolstert sein, sollte aber mehr „Puffern” als Zeltbahn oder Nylon, wie es für einfache Rutenfutterale benutzt wird.
> ...



Meine Frau näht zwischendurch so Patchwork-Sachen.  Da verwendet sie so Zeug, das sieht aus wie Filterwatte aus dem Aquarienfilter. Ist irgendein Vlies aus einer Kunstfaser.  Nimmt also keine Feuchtigkeit auf.


----------



## magut (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Zerleg eine alte Wathose 
Lg
Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*



magut schrieb:


> Zerleg eine alte Wathose
> Lg
> Mario



Meinst aber sicher Neopren?

Für montierte Ruten oder einfach nur zum transportieren (weil dann evtl. Transportrohr einfacher wäre?


----------



## Andal (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Ich habe dafür einen Zeltbahnstoff und als Nähgarn Amann Serafil genommen.


----------



## Bobster (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*



geomas schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich gedanklich bei billigem Fleece (alte Pullover aus nem Secondhand-Shop?) hängengeblieben.
> Danke, Georg.


 

 Klaro, geht alles :m

 Aber nicht vergessen, wer billig kauft oder handwerkelt, der kauft 2 mal 

 Hier gibt es alles was Du brauchst:

https://www.extremtextil.de/stoffe.html


----------



## fusselfuzzy (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Wenn Du es selber machen willst und kannst,

- innen ein gutes Segeltuch oder Fallschirmstoff
- Zwischenlage zum polstern ein Flies wie bei Aquarienfiltern
- Aussen Gotura oder LKW-Plane

zum zumachen Reissverschluss oder Ösen mit Schnur zum binden

das ganze hält dann ewig


----------



## Lorenz (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*



magut schrieb:


> Zerleg eine alte Wathose



Muss ein Futteral denn wasserdicht sein? Wäre das nicht kontraproduktiv, weil es dann schwerer trocknet?

Neopren ist nicht so leicht zu verarbeiten.


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Danke für die Tipps!

Für den Bankstick-Köcher (bin noch am überlegen, oder der wie ein Köcher sein soll oder eher wie eine lange altmodische Werkzeugtasche zum Zusammen-Rollen) ist derbes Material wie Zeltbahn plus evtl. etwas Polster nur an den schutzwürdigen Stellen (für montierte Bißanzeiger) sicher die beste Wahl.

Für die kleineren Teile ist wohl eine mehrlagige Konstruktion aus Außenstoff, Polster sowie Innenfutter etwas zu aufwändig.

Zum Abpuffern ist Neopren sicher prima, ne alte Wathose hab ich leider nicht zur Hand.

Danke an Bobster für den Link!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Ist aber auch eine Preis- und Design-Frage.

Meistens hatten wir irgendwelche Rest-Stoffe - Design mach ich und nähen meine Frau. 

Mit 2 Lagen, innen polsterlich und außen ansehnlich hat man immerhin mehr Freiheitsgrade. Innennaht bzw. komplett Krempeln macht die Sache wesentlich einfacher und versteckt die Ungenauigkeiten bestens.

Ansonsten braucht man dickeren Stoff, der ist meist teuer.

Fürs ganze Angelzeug ist atmungs- bzw. aufsaug+trockenaktiv schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

^ Danke! 
Resteverwertung ist auch mein Ansatz.
„Umkrempeln ” zum Verdecken der Nähte ist logisch.
Ich werd mich die Tage mal an die „Schnittmuster” machen.


----------



## schomi (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

https://www.amazon.de/TOLKO-Sonnenschutz-NYLON-Planen-Stoff-Meterware/dp/B0728GTKFW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1514388325&sr=8-2&keywords=wasserabweisender%2Bstoff&th=1

Aus solch einem Stoff und aus Markisenstoff habe ich mir Rutenfutterale nähen lassen.
Allerdings ohne Polsterung. Dazu könnte man noch ein Inlet aus Fleece oder Filz machen.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Dann musst du aber auch die Polsterung wie bei einer Steppweste nähen damit sie nicht rutscht  Stoffe bekommst du bei Tedox und Beratung dazu.Z.B leichter Duschvorhangstoff.Kann auch mal schnell auf links gedreht werden zum trocknen auch für Kescher geeignet lassen auch keinen geruch durch.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Für den preis der das Material kostet kannst du dir aber auch fertige kaufen.
Gerlinger hat da eine riesenauswahl.


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Danke für die Tipps! 

Die aktuell angebotenen Protektoren... gefallen mir nicht so richtig, hab ein paar gekaufte im Einsatz und bin nicht 100% zufrieden.
Deshalb wollte ich einfach mal probieren, ob ich selbst etwas (in meinen Augen) praktischeres hinbekomme.


----------



## honeybee (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Wenn Du jetzt wirklich erst einmal nur nach Stoff bzw. Fleece o.Ä. suchst, kann ich Dir https://www.stoff4you.de/ empfehlen.
Dort bekommst Du an Stoff (fast) alles. 
Toll ist, das sie auch mal so Resterpakete haben (gerade nett wenn man nur kleine Sachen nähen will) und man kann sich auch Stoffmuster bestellen, wenn man unschlüssig ist.


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

^ Danke! Ich werd erstmal Schnittmuster fertigen und dann mit vorhandenen Resten experimentieren. Wenn das einigermaßen klappt, wird mit gutem Material nachgelegt.


----------



## mobifo (23. März 2018)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Der Artikel ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell ...

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Rollentasche genäht. Material hatte ich noch übrig. Es handelt sich um dünnes Neopren. Dadurch (fast) wasserdicht, abwischbar, strapazierfähig und der Inhalt ist entsprechend geschützt.

Leider finde ich das Angebot nicht mehr im www.
Lässt sich aber einigermaßen gut mit der Nähmaschiene verarbeiten.

Hier mal zwei Bildchen:


----------



## geomas (23. März 2018)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

^ danke!  Ich habe (in der Foto-Ecke) etliche Neopren-Hüllen. Tolles Material.

Für meine Centrepin fand ich ein altes Laptop-Akku-Etui aus Neopren von guter Paßform für die Pin.

Die anderen Teile werden testweise aus vorhandenem Fleece gefertigt, wenn sich die Form in der Praxis bewährt, werden die „Protektoren” in Neopren nachgeschneidert.


----------



## Mantarochen (8. April 2018)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Hallo geomas,
ich habe mir vor einem Monat exakt so ein Futteral selbst gemacht.
Dazu habe ich ein polsterndes Material aus Kunststoff (weiß gerade den Namen nicht) in ein ausgeschnittenes Stück Kunststoff eingenäht und dann eine einfach umgelegt und zusammengenäht.
Der äußere Stoff war von einem Anzugschutz/Kleidersack von Woolworth für 1,50€. Den inneren Stoff hatte ich noch rumfliegen.
Unten habe ich das einfach mit einem Band zugebunden.
Hält super und ist perfekt für montierte Ruten zum Transport in U-Bahn etc.
Die Rolle schütze ich damit:
http://www.fjord-fish.de/ebaybilder/BEHR_NEU/5611015.jpg

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch was für das Griffstück unten überlegen, dann bin ich glücklich.

Ich finde es frech, was die Händler hier für eine Rutensocke so nehmen.

Das einzige was ich halbwegs günstig gefunden habe war das hier bei Askari, aber das war nicht gut genug gepolstert in meinen Augen: https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-rutensocke-de-luxe_0161020.html

Gruß, Manta


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: Material zum Nähen von gepolsterten Futteralen*

Hi Manta, vielen Dank!
Ich bin noch am Tüfteln wegen des Zuschnitts, hab mehrere ähnliche, aber nicht identische Ruten, die individuell zugeschnittene „Socken” bekommen sollen. Erste Versuche mit vorhandenem Fleece waren vielversprechend, wenn auch handwerklich (=optisch) noch nicht das „Gelbe vom Ei”.


----------

